# Got a squirrel



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys I took this grey squirrel today with looped tubes and rocks I have never had a rock penetrate before but this one got stuck in his neck and then I shot him one more time in the head


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm assuming the reason you shot it again is because the rock that got lodged in its neck didn't kill it.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes it fell from the tree and tried to crawl away so I finished him


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Good that you didn't let a wounded animal get away. I can only imagine somebody finding that squirrel and seeing that there's a rock stuck in its neck.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Good shot. Ghost told me he got a squirrel that had birdshot in it. These guys are tuff.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

zombie squirrels- double tap to the head every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Good shooting! Are those 1842s or 1745s


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Time for some squirrel stew! Throw some potatoes, carrots, celery, and onions in some veggie broth and there ya go GOOD EATS!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I always like to hear of game taken with rocks! Very good shooting ... congratulations.

In my earlier years hunting squirrels with shotguns, I found that it was not at all unusual to knock a squirrel out of a tree, but find that it was only wounded ... we finished them off by picking them up by the hind legs and bashing their heads against a tree.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Get a few more and you have got a nice stew!


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys and 1745s


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot


----------

